# thumb wrestling



## malihaaamirr (Feb 28, 2021)

Recently my budgie Gauss has started nibbling at my thumb a LOT. I've started wiggling it around and he goes crazy "wrestling it". He never uses any force in his nibbling and it seems like he's just playing around. He often fluffs up and starts singing while doing so, so I think it's fine, but I was worried I could be frustrating him hormonally. I've put a link with a video of him playing with my thumb! Let me know if I should stop doing this 

twitter video of what the wrestling looks like


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If he's not biting or hurting and understands it's just playing, it's totally fine  The problem would be if he seems like he's trying to feed your fingers or mate with your hand, etc., which could happen. If you notice these behaviors, then it's best to lay off. In the video, however, he looks like he's just having a lot of fun


----------



## malihaaamirr (Feb 28, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> If he's not biting or hurting and understands it's just playing, it's totally fine  The problem would be if he seems like he's trying to feed your fingers or mate with your hand, etc., which could happen. If you notice these behaviors, then it's best to lay off. In the video, however, he looks like he's just having a lot of fun


I get it! I have another bird that's a finger feeder so I guess I know what to look out for then! Thank you


----------

